# Turkey Neck a day plus ?? prepared food?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I have begun giving Dulcie a goodly sized turkey neck (partially frozen) for her breakfast each day and then a serving of Wellness Core or Nature's Variety Instinct kibble with a spoonful of yogurt at night. I am wondering, though... will she get a balanced enough diet with only half of her meals coming in prepared dog food and the other half in one source of animal protein? I don't create recipes for raw feeling and I know it is important to provide balanced nutrition when feeding raw. Since I am only feeding HALF raw, will the combination provide enough of what she needs, do you think?

Also, how do I figure out how much kibble to give her after she has had a large turkey neck that day already? I do not know if the turkey neck equals half her calorie needs or less than half or more than half. Her weight seems fine so far, but I've only recently started this as a feeding routine (found a source for the turkey necks, yay!).

Any advice PF?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I don't think that will give her a balanced diet over time. When I was raw feeding, I aimed for about 80% protein (mostly muscle meat, some egg, fish, dairy), 10% bone, and 10% organ meat, averaged over a week of meals. According to the chart I used, a chicken neck with the skin on is 36% bone: without the skin, it's 75% bone. I made the assumption that a turkey neck was roughly the same. 

If Dulcie's getting a turkey neck every day as 50% of he food, she's getting too much bone, not enough of the other nutrients. I'm not feeding raw now (it's a lot of trouble, given my OCD tendencies :biggrin1: ), but I do give my dogs a turkey neck or a chicken back occasionally, maybe every couple of weeks, and rely on a high-quality kibble for most feedings.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Judy D. The turkey necks I have been giving her so far are very meaty with skin on too. This is helpful feedback and I will be hoping for more comments.

I do give her yogurt on her evening kibble, too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bumping Up - need more feedback!*

Bumping this up with a photo. I really could use some more feedback, PF! 

Here is a photo of the kind of turkey necks I have been giving Dulcie in the mornings. Very meaty and about 4-6 oz weight. 

I have searched old threads and haven't found anything that exactly is like my experience here. I feed either Wellness Core (Ocean or Wild game) or Nature's Variety Instinct in the evenings usually with a spoonful of plain greek yogurt on top. The Wellness Core and NV call for 2 1/4 - 3 1/2 cups of kibble daily for Dulcie's weight and in the evenings I have been giving her about 2 cups.

Her stools are very firm and almost odorless - she does not seem constipated, though I have noticed that the stools are getting more firm and maybe too dry. 

What do you all think? Perhaps reduce the turkey necks to every other day and just use the kibble only in between? 

Although I would love to feed her all raw - and would learn all about it first - it just isn't an option for me here living in a small apartment. We don't have any outdoor space apart from a small balcony. I put down a clean towel each morning for her to eat her neck on. Anything messier would be impossible to keep the area sanitary. So all raw is not in my plans. However, I really want her to have the benefits of the raw meaty bones for her teeth and digestion (and her teeth really need help, in spite of brushing and other types of recommended non-diet teeth care suggestions - Dulcie's teeth are inclined to get buildup on them so we need that benefit).

I would really appreciate more advice!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not a fresh raw feeder, but there were reports a few months ago of dogs fed too much neck meat coming down with diet induced hyperthyroidism. Every neck has a whole thyroid in it!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yikes! Thanks TP! Looking it up now


----------

